# Not a Siegley Type 2 Adjustable Plane.



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

At the moment there's a Siegley 2# Adjustable up for sale on a popular auction site.
I think pretty much everyone knows I'm a bit of a mad keen collector of Siegley's planes. 
I know that overall there's really not a lot of information about Siegley and his planes.
But things like this one really get my goat!

It's being offered as a type 2 Siegley Adjustable plane in "Excellent original condition"

Here's the go the main body of the plane being offered is generally referred to as a type 5.
The outside fence is from a type 12.
The sliding section is more than likely around the type 12 mark as well.

Then just to make it that much better the mismatched parts wont even work together.
Because of the two different types the skate, the main body and the sliding section don't even line up.
So the blade that's in it wont work!, it can't be supported on it's outside edge.

It just bug's the heck out of me if you don't know that the plane is original then don't say it is.
If you do know it's not but choose to say it is, then that's just a hole different ball game.

If you're trying to sell it online with the heading:
Rare Siegley No.2 Type 2 Combination Plow Plane Vintage 1884
It sure sounds like you know what your talking about. 

Ok I feel a little better now that I've had a rant!
But someone's still going to pay good money for what's only parts!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Every once in a while I get the urge to email the seller and ask questions. I typically phrase it like this. "I'm a collector and understand that the type information is lacking and obscure. I was wondering if you will share your source? I like to gather as many sources of information as possible and my current sources seem to conflict with what you have listed." And then explain what I mean. I've had honest sellers respond with things like "that's what the auction house told me, I thought they knew" and immediately change or pull the item. And I've had sellers respond basically telling me to mind my own business. 

I sent an email to a seller of a "Stanley 05" letting them know Stanley never made and "05" and I was pretty sure (I was actually quite sure) they had an Ohio Tool with a Stanley cap. They never acknowledged and the item never sold after several relistings.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Some sellers just plain don't know anything about what they are selling and then there are others that flat out try to deceive people......it's the latter group that turns my mood ring black.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Some sellers just plain don't know anything about what they are selling and then there are others that flat out try to deceive people......it's the latter group that turns my mood ring black.


I agree..:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

Ignorance of what it is you are selling is one thing. Try to at least let people know that you don't know what the thingamajig you are selling is.
Deception is a whole other ball game. Unfortunately, sometimes deception hides behind the veil of ignorance.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

*Whats The Point?*

Well that Siegley sold, it went for just over a hundred dollars.
It's real value is about 40 to 50 on a good day as parts!

I sent the guy a email explaining that the plane was incorrectly listed, and that in it's present condition it couldn't work.

He sent back saying that there were a few Siegley he had around and without meaning to got the parts mixed up!
Sounded fear!

I wrote back suggesting that the best thing to do would be to either write a correction and post it on the site.
Or withdraw the plane and relist it with the right description.

I didn't hear back after that and the plane sold incorrectly as a type 2.









As you can see in the pictures the fence in the first picture is from a later type 12.
Even worse in all the pictures you can see that the skates don't match so they can't be closed to support the blade.
The so and so thing DON'T WORK!


----------

